# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Exhibition Technician Apprentice, Part-Time.  Springfield, MA.  Posted 2/25/2020

## krisludwig

*The Springfield Museums Has the Immediate Opening for an* 
*Exhibition Technician Apprentice, Part-Time*

Summary:
This is a part-time, 15 hour per week position.  The schedule is four (4) hours on Saturdays with hours to be determined between 10:00  5:00, four (4) hours on Sundays with hours to be determined between 11:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m., and Mondays 9:30 a.m. to 5:00 p.m.  This position will be responsible for maintaining exhibit areas and troubleshooting problems which affect exhibitions throughout the Springfield Museums with particular emphasis on those which are interactive in nature.  Under the direction of the Manager of Exhibition Services, the incumbent will assist with the installation and de-installation of the permanent and temporary exhibitions, and maintenance of the permanent and temporary exhibit spaces. 

Please view the complete posting here-
https://springfieldmuseums.org/wp-co...-Part-Time.pdf

Individuals who are interested in applying for this position should send a cover letter and resume by March 9, 2020 to: kludwig@springfieldmuseums.org.

----------

